# Help Needed From German Shepherd Owners



## petstew (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi, my name is Mike and I run PetStew.com. I'm working on improving our German Shepherd breed information, and I was hoping that some of you can review my German Shepherd page and make sure my sources provided me with data you consider correct? Now like I said, this is all research I did on my own, I've never owned a GSD myself, so I just need confirmation my site is not providing inaccurate information. Here is the link, *German Shepherd Breed Information*, thanks in advance!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the stars on the breed characteristics need some work.

My dog is very kid friendly
She demands alot of exercise!
She is the least dangerous dog I've ever had (in company with collie's, boxer's and doberman's). If raised and trained correcty they are not any more dangerous than any other dog.
She does NOT tolerate heat at all (she is a blanket back so black and the heat do not go together well)

Your statement that they can be overly weary of strangers is not correct. These dogs are supposed to be aloof. They should be approachable but not outgoing towards strangers. that is very different from being "weary of strangers"

Sable should be added to your colors. Actually a Pattern Section should be added as Sable is NOt a color but a pattern.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

They are one of the most kid friendly dogs on earth. They have this protective instinct that once they bond with the kid(s) and accepts the pack, they will give their lives to protect the kid(s).

My puppy will not allow me to hold him over 5min but will readily let the kids do "anything" to him. He does not and has not nip or even show intentions of any irritation towards the kids. Once the kids are done molesting (lol) him, he'd just slowly and carefully walk away and and lay down a few feets away from the kids. 

They really dislike heat. And will pant and pant. 

They love to excercise and will continue until they are totally drained which may take a long while. Also depends of the food you feed. 

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

* "weary of strangers"*

weary means fatigued, i.e., a weary smile
wary is the word you want to use.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I would up the shedding stars.They shed always.

Lower the dangerous stars.

They can be very social if brought up right.Mine knows who is around at all times and watches anyone in our sight but doesn't respond if there's no threat.

You need to add EPI,SIBO and pancreatitis to the health problems.

I would also up the exercise demand.

They are fine in appt IF they get the appropriate exercise.

They are very versatile pets if bred and raised appropriately.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think it sounds pretty standard as far as what you read on the internet about the GSD. 

I think my GSD may be TOO kid friendly...I can see though where lots of little running children would be cause a young dog with strong herding or prey instincts to be a problem. 

My dog has yet to meet a stranger he doesn't like. I would prefer a little more aloofness...but they should NEVER be aggressive to properly introduced strangers. I would say that they are very Pack oriented and that it important to find a good breeder with confident, happy pups. 

I don't agree with "Dangerous" in general. All dogs can be dangerous. 

And my dog also does very poorly in the heat.

Sable is a color, not a pattern. Patterns are saddle, blanket-back etc. A Sable dog can be patterned. Sable is also the dominant color and is pretty common among Working lines. There is also Bi-Color...which I believe is being leaned towards as a color and not a pattern. 

I would also add in that there is such a thing as a long coated GSD, even if it's not in standard.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Very kid friendly. Ihave 4 shepherds here and all of them love the kids. My daughter gets greeted everyday that she gets off the school bus. My grandkids just adore my dogs, and my dogs adore them. 

Shedding all the time.

Health issues along with allergies, EPI HD, Pannus


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

Your Shetland Sheepdog info needs a lot of updating!!!


----------



## MrMacleod (Jan 15, 2007)

Pretty much ditto to everything everybody said...shed more than average dogs, and they are almost too friendly. I have two now, one is almost 3 years old and never met a stranger in his life..he loves everybody.

I just got a Czech GSD who is 9 weeks old, and is following right in her new big brother's footsteps. They both take a lot of abuse (not real abuse!) from my young kids..and never even bat an eye.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Mike,

most of the info about GSD's sounds reasonable but I would suggest a couple of questions/changes.

Weight is a much wider range many male GSD's are easily over 100 lbs. and many show dogs esp. are oversize from the standard esp. for the male size of 24-26". Should mention this size difference between standard and in actual practice!

Where did you get the average price? I wouldn't even put anything about the price as it varies all over the map from a few hundred to many many thousands depending on the quality and where you get the dog and from whom do you buy it.

The GSD IS extremely smart but this doesn't neccessarily make "training a breeze" - sometimes a smart dog is actually tougher to train.

What is your ranking of "Dangerous" based on? It seems that ANY dog can be dangerous if raised improperly, even say a Golden Retriever. GSD's, some of them, can be an impressive protection dog it is true but this capability doesn't make them dangerous as a breed. They also make excellent seeing eye dogs and therapy dogs! The MOST versatile breed in the world!

And they tolerate heat very well - my current one would fetch and run in the heat of the day (in No CA) all day if I let him. More of an individual thing is heat resistance in the GSD's.

Anyway, good info for the breed. A couple of changes and it will be an excellent source.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: MrMacleodand they are almost too friendly. I have two now, one is almost 3 years old and never met a stranger in his life..he loves everybody.


A well-bred German Shepherd is NOT friendly to everyone. They WILL accept attention from a stranger but should not go looking for it. They are NOT Labs or Goldens.

When Mauser was a puppy he loved everyone - as he should have. Now, at almost a year, he will accept attention from people but doesn't get all happy, waggy-tailed like he used to. And that is the correct response.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangWhen Mauser was a puppy he loved everyone - as he should have. Now, at almost a year, he will accept attention from people but doesn't get all happy, waggy-tailed like he used to. And that is the correct response.


My 16 month old is the same way, he doesn't go looking for attention from strangers like he did when he a younger pup. He happily accepts meeting new people, especially women but he doesn't go all googly eyed anymore.

Up the stars for barking. Both mine are talkers. We live in the city with a 1/8th acre yard so there's always something or someone around to talk to.

The yard size stars is a bit off too. With some creative landscape and good exercise, many dogs have been very happy in this yard.

Kid friendly, oh yes. My female goes to my kids' elementary school every school day. She's very aloof, even as GSDs go, but she loves to have random children pet her. Most of them don't ask, they do walk by head pets. She eats it up. If she sees a toddler who isn't chanting Doggie Doggie and pointing at her, she'll slow down, wag her tail and smile pretty as if to say Look at me, I'm a dog. You're a baby come over here and pet me.


----------



## MrMacleod (Jan 15, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangA well-bred German Shepherd is NOT friendly to everyone. They WILL accept attention from a stranger but should not go looking for it. They are NOT Labs or Goldens..


That's funny, Luc is about as well bred as you will find in the non show division (even then I would put him up against them!). Seriously, he is as friendly as any dog I've ever seen. He won't go looking for new friends, but if I am talking to somebody he has no problem coming up and introducing himself...of course I only talk to people I like so that could have something to do with it....haha


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Just my opinion -but when you are rating the GSD on whether it is "kid-pet-person friendly OR DANGEROUS" you are going way beyond anyone who is rating ANY breed of a companion dog should go.As far as other ratings on your site have no problem may be helpful to someone who is first time prospective dog owner.


----------



## petstew (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their replies, very helpful, more than I could have hoped for!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

In your description you forgot to mention that they are the most awesome dogs out there!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> A well-bred German Shepherd is NOT friendly to everyone. They WILL accept attention from a stranger but should not go looking for it. They are NOT Labs or Goldens.


I'm with Lauri all the way on this one. Jax is very alert and looks like she wants attention because she's watching ppl with her tail wagging but as soon as a stranger walks over to her she turns her nose the other way and completely ignores them. They can pet her but her whole attitude is "I am _*allowing *_you to pet me while I am watching something else because you are no longer on my radar"

And she is NOT well bred. She's a pound puppy and we have no idea what her background is.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've never had a GSD that hasn't been very social and friendly with people. Halo is only 10-1/2 months old so I know that could change, but we're still working on getting her to not jump up and give people kisses, so I'm not seeing any signs that she's headed in that direction yet.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MrMacleodand they are almost too friendly. I have two now, one is almost 3 years old and never met a stranger in his life..he loves everybody.
> ...











My sheps become guide dogs. Please forgive them if they ignore you, or become watchful in your unexpected presence.
My girls will tolerate you on first meeting, but they won't love you. They are, at heart, herding dogs, who will protect their "flock."


----------

